# Oppo DV-981HD as a DVD player



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a PS3, which is great for BR's but I am not impressed with it's DVD playback. I can probably find an Oppo DV-981HD DVD Player used. Would it upscale my DVD's better than my PS3?

I use an Epson 1080p PJ with a 8' wide projection on a WilsonArt laminat screen, total darkness in the theater.

Thanks for any feedback you might have. BTW, I'd love to just go with a full blown Oppo BR Player for both, but the budget won't handle it.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the Oppo 981 and I would highly recommend it. It is noticeably better than a PS3 and several other upconverting players that I have seen. If you can find one at a discount go for it!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The OPPO is a solid choice. What is really nice about the DVD Players is that they can be made Region Free with NTSC/PAL Conversion with a simple Remote Control sequence. Their BDP's require outside Modifications to do this. 

If you can find a 983 for anywhere near the 981's price, I would jump on it. The Anchor Bay Chipset in it is excellent and very well implemented. Often the issue with OPPO DVD Players is their prices are still quite high. Often, it is debatable to just go ahead and get the current $500 Dollar Blu-ray Model.
Cheers,
JJ
'


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I missed the bid by $3.00. Maybe next time. It went for $103.00, I think.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a crazy good price on the 981HD. I have not followed OPPO DVD Player prices that much lately, but when I sold an extra DV-980h I honestly did not lose a Dollar when selling it a few years back.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

In your opinion, which "older" Oppo DVD player is best? Can't afford a new one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think the DV-983 is the best DVD Player OPPO released. However, I have been quite happy with my DV-980h and it is a good bit less expensive. However, the 983 offers Anchor Bay Deinterlacing and is better in respect to PQ. The 980h is a good compromise for both SACD/DVD-A and pretty good PQ. If not concerned with SACD/DVD-A. the 981 would also work.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The 981 does support SACD/DVD-A - Link.

When I was trying to decide between the 980 and the 981 a few years ago I called their support line and was told for my type of TV (LCD) the 981 would provide the best picture quality.

But really either one will work better than pretty much any other upconverting player on the market - just get the least expensive one available.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Whoops. It has been a while since I have thought about the 981, but I did think it did not offer SACD/DVD-A. I could have sworn there was an OPPO DVD Player that offered better VQ than the 980 while omitting SACD/DVD-A.


----------

